# Parking & bought goodies



## Mini-Gill (Aug 17, 2009)

Is it easy enough to go back to the car with goodies bought during the day ? 

Can't fit alot in my handbag... well I guess us women can, but 5 litres of product could be pushing it 

Going on last years show, is there a mad dash to arrive as soon as the show opens ?

Ta.

Gill


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Yup... 2-5 min walk depending on where you parked


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yep, you can come and go to the car park as you like (obviously smokers will need to venture outside anyway, so anyone can), its all of maybe 100 yards max from main entrance to car park..


----------



## fixedwheel (May 14, 2012)

Looks like I might have to do a couple of trips back and forth. 

More spending money required, methinks.

John


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol: :thumb:


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

I may have to wear my hiking boots!


----------

